# Inky has an attitude



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

... just had to share real fast! I had our perfect autumn family picture all set up and of course, the best one we got is of him making a face at the camera! :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

That's fantastic! Good to see Inky is taking things seriously. :lol:


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

He is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

This is fantastic! How hilarious! I can never seem to catch my boys with their tongues out; they are too fast! lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Inky, you stinker!! That's a great picture even with (or especially with?) his silly face!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: That is such a great picture. Inky is a babe


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
That has got to be the cutest 'tude I've ever seen


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

awe that is a lovely photo


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a wonderful picture. The family together is a marvelous sight. But we all know that Inky really is the true show stopper!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing this picture.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, thank you everyone.  I love my boys.



> Inky, you stinker!! That's a great picture even with (or especially with?) his silly face!


I think especially! He's cutest when he's being a goof. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Such a cute pic!  You all look so happy together!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Ohhh how sweet! I love when hedgies stick out their tongues, so silly :lol: 

Petunia will make this funny face when she first wakes up, where her tongue is sticking out like she's about to yawn, but then she just looks around with it hanging out and looks so strange. It always cracks me up!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Inky, you are such a little rock star! I love the tongue 'tude! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Inky! I love you man!! :lol: He reminds me of many of my childhood pictures...all my younger brothers around me making silly faces. 

I adore that picture so much. So much. Great background color, love that you guys are blurred and so sweet that you're both holding him. Then with the tongue - it couldn't have been any better if you planned it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is such a wonderful picture


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

That has to be the most AWESOME family picture I have ever seen! It is like he posed for the camera. Roxie is not a fan of the film, so I don't ever get good shots like that of her. Too cute! Thanks for making me smile! I needed that!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man, I love you guys. Thanks so much for all the kind comments.  I was really happy when the picture turned out just as I hoped, with the added expression of course.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

My fiance and I just did out engagement photos and after I wished I brought my hedgies for a few shots. Now I'm super jeaous because your pic with your boy turned out so good!!!! It's a great pic!!!


----------

